# Smelvis 10K Post Contest BOMB!!!



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Well Dave, has outdone himself once again...I told you 2nd place wasn't bad, but this is freaking unbelievable:









I don't know where to start here, but I am in total awe of your bombing prowess. 1st place is probably still digging out from the damage. You are the Man Dave!! Thank you :ss


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wow.

Incredible :thumb:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow....very nice! Those are some great looking sticks. Enjoy!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW spelled backwards is.... WOW. I guess I better brace myself for the third place ordinance. That smelvis guy is unbelievable....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats, very nice prize,

Dave has once again shown us why he is the man LOL


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok now as the 1st place winner i am even more worried about the damage this is going to cause when it gets here!!! IM SCARED!!!


Congrats those are some awesome looking sticks!!! 

Dave you are the Man!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hooo-leee shinkies.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guy's glad you enjoyed your prize it had to be good for putting up with 10,000 of my posts LOL 


PS
Ron is the Man I am just maybe little man. Like in Los Alamos


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks guy's glad you enjoyed your prize it had to be good for putting up with 10,000 of my posts LOL
> 
> PS
> Ron is the Man I am just maybe little man. Like in Los Alamos


With a second place bomb like that.. you are the man haha, now i just gotta see the 1st place

Might i add, the day i own a cigar with a fancy tube will be a happy day for me haha


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy Shnikeys! :boom: Thats Second Place??? Wow!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Whoah! That's the SECOND prize - Holy $h-t Batman - that's pretty awesome!! Enjoy...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I think that "WOW" just about covers it. well played smelvis, well played indeed.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Those are some serious sticks right there!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

..wait this is SECOND place?!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy Sh_ _!!!!! That was a small tactical nuke!!! NICE


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Holy Crap what a awesome prize


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:hmm: If that is the second place, what is the first place prize?? :faint:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

billy didn't survive the blast.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> billy didn't survive the blast.


Looking for a post in the Thoughts and Prayers thread...hang in there Billy...:sad:

:sorry:

:rofl:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, second place, really? can't imagine first place....looking forward to it though.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet! Only from Dave! Enjoy!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy crap. Talk about a contest bomb that only Dave could pull off.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> :hmm: If that is the second place, what is the first place prize?? :faint:


My thoughts exactly !!!

Wow


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are just plain beautiful. Pulled up this thread and thought I was looking at a photo of a pipe organ, all those nice tubes!

Well done, gents!

:ss


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> Well Dave, has outdone himself once again...I told you 2nd place wasn't bad, but this is freaking unbelievable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please do a review of the one on the far left....the May Pole/Barber Pole looking stick...I just gotta know!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

That Dave is always thinking of somebody else--well deserved JR and well placed ole friend!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> WOW spelled backwards is.... WOW. I guess I better brace myself for the third place ordinance. That smelvis guy is unbelievable....





bcannon87 said:


> Ok now as the 1st place winner i am even more worried about the damage this is going to cause when it gets here!!! IM SCARED!!!
> 
> Congrats those are some awesome looking sticks!!!
> 
> Dave you are the Man!!


You guys be sure and post the damage - it's inconceivable!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

mg: ...Congrats John...what more needs to be said? :rockon:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Who would dare argue with or disappoint Smelvis!!!

Below are some pics of the fantastic third-place-but-feels-like-first-place-prize from the Great Smelvis (Think "the Great Ooooozzzzzzzzzzz")

I really do not know what to say that the pics do not. Just take a look at these puppies.

p.s. I will most certainly do exactly what he has asked below:










Here are a couple of closeups.



















Those of you who have received one of these boxes from Smelvis can chime in here, but, it is the best aroma I have ever encountered. These beauties have some age on them.. I cracked open a couple of the tubos and there is some nice plume in there.

Dave must have had a helluva time hauling all of these cigars out of that little island when the communists took over lane::bolt:But he kept them all dry and cared for them all of these years so he could grace us with his unparalleled generosity.

Thanks Dave. Great contest, better prizes, even for those of us who did not really win. :third::banana::third::banana:

Never been so happy to finish third in my life!!!!!!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Those of you who have received one of these boxes from Smelvis can chime in here, but, it is the best aroma I have ever encountered. These beauties have some age on them.. I cracked open a couple of the tubos and there is some nice plume in there.
> 
> Dave must have had a helluva time hauling all of these cigars out of that little island when the communists took over lane::bolt:But he kept them all dry and cared for them all of these years so he could grace us with his unparalleled generosity.
> 
> ...


I have to agree here!! Even the aroma that came outta the box before i pulled the cigars out was amazing!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nice. Smelvis turns a contest into a bombing run. Only Dave can do it like this.

You are THE MAN in many ways Dave Bonnette. Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Very nice. Smelvis turns a contest into a bombing run. Only Dave can do it like this.
> 
> You are THE MAN in many ways Dave Bonnette. Thank you for all that you do.


+1 :bowdown: to Dave!


----------

